# can we tell if im male or female?



## mr.tegu (Feb 25, 2009)

These pics were not taking to try and search for buttons, but can anyone see buttons? Tell me your opinon male or female or unclear..












BOBBY---can you tell by the shape of the head in this pic weather its male or female?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

Looks like a girl to me. :shock:


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 25, 2009)

AWW MAN!! why do you say that? is the head in more of a ''v'' shape in females?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

Just the way the animal looks, the snout is usually longer in the males, also this animal looks to be large enough to show buttons if it was a male. Do you feel/see anything next to the vent?


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 25, 2009)

I do feel 2 bumps very close together just above the vent opening i think, the tail is so hard and firm maybe im not pressing hard enough?


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

You should not need to press, they are raised scales, like round rased buttons, and they are larger then the rest of the scales next to the vent on each side.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 25, 2009)

at 31 or so inches these bumps should be extremely visible, is that correct? i was thinking my teg was still a bit small for the buttons because of a post i read saying most are visable at 36''. maybe i dont know what to look for yet in the early stages of buttons,''lol'' one minute im feeling for, the next im looking at.lol


----------



## CuriousTegu760 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah I agree, female.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

That is a girl, I am about 99% sure. You can take pick of the vent, as for the size, they can be seen at 17 to 20 inches if you know what to look for, but I would say you have a real nice female. Also this animal should be getting jowls if it were a male, I don't see the start of jowls on her.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 25, 2009)

ok thanks Bobby, I will do some vent pics in a day or two and see what we come up with. I was feeling strong on it being a male due to the extreme growth rate.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 25, 2009)

Well that means nothing about the growth rate, tegus grow in spurts, regardless of the sex. 

Here is a male that is about the same size or maybe a little smaller, note the jowls:


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 25, 2009)

Also dont jowls start at around a year old. My tegs only 4 months old so are jowls,and button/spurs a sign of sexual maturity, or just size of animal?


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 25, 2009)

Mine is 4 months old and I really think it's a male because I think I see buttons. But the thing is - I don't see jowls either.


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 25, 2009)

It looks like a female, I'll guess will know tomorrow.


----------



## Luvmytegu (Mar 6, 2009)

At what age do see start to see the jowls? I think mine is a boy, but not real sure...


----------



## Luvmytegu (Mar 6, 2009)

Here is a pic...what do you think? male or female


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 6, 2009)

Well that question is the one i cant get an answer to. I have searched this whole site and you wont find the correct answer. One will say jowls will start at a year old, The next will say at three years and the other will say in a matter of months. Also i read on here that buttons/spurs show up at 15 to 20 inchs then the next thread you will see it says around 3 feet but sometimes two feet. Back to the jowls and spurs some say it depends on if the animal hybernated on when these things appear. Also some say jowls are a sign of sexual maturity, i was told my tegu should be getting jowls if it were a male but my teg is only 4 maybe 5 months old so, so far i dont think anybody knows the correct answer. And i also feel that each animal will have its own time frame when to develope certain things. Just like in humans we all dont start puberty at the same time so my conclusion is we have to set and wait to see.


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 6, 2009)

Thats a real nice pic but people will need a pic of the vent and a pic of the head from above to search for spurs and jowls. real good clear pic though.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks like a female in that picture.


----------



## Schnab (Mar 6, 2009)

This thread has helped me confirme that my tegu is a girl. I measured her and checked her vent for buttons but so far nothing. And at 23", I think it's safe to say so too.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 6, 2009)

Schnab said:


> This thread has helped me confirme that my tegu is a girl. I measured her and checked her vent for buttons but so far nothing. And at 23", I think it's safe to say so too.



I would say without much doubt at all 99% all girl.


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 6, 2009)

This is an animal under 2ft long, look at the button, you must look close at this age/size, but it is there:


----------



## VARNYARD (Mar 6, 2009)

This is females, note, no button:


----------



## mr.tegu (Mar 6, 2009)

lol bobby i cant see that good it took 5 min to see it after looking at the hi-lighted pic,lol im an old man!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Mar 8, 2009)

Bobby - thanks for clearing this up. I knew I saw something on Lucky but he was small and I wasn't positive. Now he's bigger and his buttons are becoming slightly more pronounced. I have a pic on this thread of Lucky's buttons a month ago:

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3269&p=36454&hilit=femoral+pores#p36454" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=26&t=3269&p=36454&hilit=femoral+pores#p36454</a><!-- l -->


----------



## Luvmytegu (Mar 11, 2009)

mr.tegu said:


> Thats a real nice pic but people will need a pic of the vent and a pic of the head from above to search for spurs and jowls. real good clear pic though.


Ok MrTegu....Here's a pic of the vent and a head shot....What do you think?
BTW....That red/orange color on his underside, is that due to being a juvenile? I have noticed other tegs on here that don't have that color, but maybe they are adults.


----------



## Schnab (Mar 12, 2009)

I find it rather hard to see if there's any buttons in that shot, but I can tell you that the orange belly is normal. Tegu's turn that color while hibernating.


----------

